# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  AUVSI International Aerial Robotics Competition (IARC), Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - RoboNation, Inc.

linkedin.com/groups/1593437

International Aerial Robotics Competition on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

IARC History 1990-2001
August 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IARC Mission 5
August 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Georgia Tech RMax autonomous helicopter during the 4th Mission of the IARC 2008
July 31, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IARC Mission 6 Description
August 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AUVSI14 HD

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Unmanned Innovation Converges on 05.04.15

----------

